# Fifth Wheel Hitch & Class V Hitch



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Sold RV. Have CURT 20k fifth wheel hitch for sale, $300.00. Class V hitch $100.00. Just removed from my one ton Ford. All hardware included.

Rockport


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Hitch*

Still have these for sale. $300.00 for both.


----------

